# Chicken Divan Recipe - along with "skinny" option



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2003)

Serves 3-4

4 boneless, skinless thighs (or your favorite cut)
1/2 small onion, chopped
2 celery stalks
1 10-3/4 oz. can cream of chicken soup
1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 TBS fresh lemon juice
3 TBS flour
1 10 oz. package frozen broccoli (I used whole pieces then rough chopped)
several slices of fresh mozzarella cheese
cooked brown rice macaroni pasta

Heat oven to 350°F.

Pound chicken and cut in slices, chop onion and celery.  Put these in a skillet with a little melted butter and some kosher salt and pepper.  Cook slowly until done.  Do not overcook!

While chicken is cooking mix the soup, mayo, lemon juice, and flour.  Cook broccoli until done and heated through.

Layer broccoli in bottom of casserole, next add chicken/onion/celery mixture, next add chicken soup/mayo mixture, then top with fresh mozzarella cheese.  (Not the shredded kind but fresh).

Bake for 30 minutes or until heated through.  Put a small amount of brown rice pasta or your favorite pasta on a plate or in bowl and top with some of the casserole.

I served with a nice salad.

TO MAKE IT SKINNY: - use low-fat mayo, choose a healthy version of cream of mushroom and saute in a little olive oil.  And if you want to leave the soup out altogether, add a white wine to the chicken/celery/onion olive oil mixture, let it reduce while chicken is cooking, and thicken after chicken is done with cold water and flour to make a nice sauce.  Mmmmmm.....  this version sure would be good topped with a few grape tomatoes cut in half.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, this is an oldie!  Elfie, my New Age girlfriend who recently decided to eat meat again is making this for us Hens next Friday.  I'd heard of it but never fixed it, and decided to see if any of our DC friends had already made this.  

Sounds pretty good, but I will have to mince up my share of the broccoli so it's unrecognizable.


----------

